# King Nick displays big bass



## surfstryker (Sep 28, 2007)

I taught him well.


----------



## Collard (Oct 23, 2007)

What? How to hold a 1/2 lb bass at arms length to look 4-5lbs oke. 

Seriuosly... good looking fish,very dark. I need to try some of that 'cause the deer are hiding pretty good this year.


----------



## surfstryker (Sep 28, 2007)

Well ya, I taught him that too, but if it helps with your perspective, his fingers are 9" long.


----------



## konz (Oct 1, 2007)

Tell him I said great job!


----------



## Tuna Man (Oct 2, 2007)

> *surfstryker (1/9/2009)*Well ya, I taught him that too, but if it helps with your perspective, his fingers are 9" long.


Fingers 9" long..:banghead:banghead:banghead You mean his finger span is 9". That is how I measure when I don't have a tape. Anyways that is one nice bass:clap:clap:clap


----------



## surfstryker (Sep 28, 2007)

:


> *Tuna Man (1/9/2009)*
> 
> 
> > *surfstryker (1/9/2009)*Well ya, I taught him that too, but if it helps with your perspective, his fingers are 9" long.
> ...


No Ron, His fingers are 9" long. He can carry two cups of coffee and a dozen doughnuts with one hand. JK. I was just messin with Collard.


----------



## divers doit deep (Oct 18, 2008)

what did you catch him on and were did you catch him


----------



## Wugitus (Oct 16, 2008)

is that at tiger point golf coarse?...Is it on the backside of the west????.. NICE BASS!!!!!


----------



## surfstryker (Sep 28, 2007)

He caught it on a pumpkinseed worm. Texas rigged. It was released to catch again.


----------



## Captain Woody Woods (Oct 2, 2007)

> *Collard (1/8/2009)*What? How to hold a 1/2 lb bass at arms length to look 4-5lbs oke.



lol the ole "hold it at arm length" trick


----------



## polebenda (Apr 10, 2008)

Damn.. I want to catch one like that


----------

